# Shape3D Objekt auf dem Bildschirm zentrieren



## Neuling (20. Jul 2004)

Hallo,

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  ... ich möchte ein Shape-Objekt zentriert und vollständig auf dem Bildschirm ausgeben. Beim drehen mit der Maus, soll es sich dann nur um den Schwerpunkt drehen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie das anzustllen ist. Wie kann man die einzelnen Punkte eines Shape-Objektes erfragen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Oxygenic (20. Jul 2004)

Wo möchtest du die Frage beantwortet haben - hier oder in den anderen Foren, in denen du noch gepostet hast? :-(


----------



## Neuling (21. Jul 2004)

habe gerade mal in einem weiteren Forum gepostet und das war ein Versehen! Sorry


----------

